# DIY Cages: Critter Condo [48"X24"X24"]



## jsheffield (Feb 12, 2019)

A few days ago I ordered a DIY Cages Critter Condo for Darwin, my redfoot hatchling; it arrived today and I assembled it this afternoon.

I ordered it from the manufacturer's page on Ebay, and it was $297, shipped. I've seen the threads on making your own, but it seemed questionable as to whether that'd be either (or both) more expensive and less attractive in the end, so I went with a prefab that I could assemble.







This is what mine looks like, except mine's in a way messier office. It's made from CF/PVC, has sliding glass doors, includes a thermometer and a hygrometer with internal sensors, and comes with fixtures and wiring for both an incandescent and a fluorescent light.

It comes in a flat pack, but is relatively easy to put together (even the lighting) ... the only thing I did extra was run a bead of silicone around the bottom joins, and about four inches up each corner join, to prevent water from leaving via the seams.

I know it won't work for Darwin when he's an adult, but that's a problem for "_a couple of years from now Jamie_".

I was impressed with how sturdy the enclosure is when assembled, while still weighing in at a bit less than 50 pounds.

I was also impressed by how responsive the people at DIY Cages are ... I called the number on their website, confused by something in the directions, and a guy called back within a couple of minutes to walk me through it ... the fluorescent light didn't work when I first turned it on, and when I called the number again, the guy called back, again, within a few minutes with an offer to send a new light fixture overnight, but by that time, I'd fiddled with the bulb and got everything working.

I think it's possible that the slits in the side for ventilation will allow too much moisture and heat to escape, but it should be a relatively easy thing to cover some/most/all of the slits once I've got it up and running.

I'll post more pictures in the coming days and weeks as I transition Darwin into his new home, and he gets used to his fancy digs.

Jamie


----------



## Peggy Sue (Feb 12, 2019)

Very nice look forward to seeing pictures of Darwin in his new Digs


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 13, 2019)

I put it in place and plugged in everything this morning while Darwin had a soak and his breakfast.




It came up to spec for heat/humidity surprisingly quickly and I moved Darwin in within an hour.




Although it's a bit Spartan as yet, I haven't moved his plantings into the new digs, I'm excited that he's got lots of room to grow and explore.

I assume the steamy right side is just the glass and enclosure equalizing to the humidity ... I did end up covering a number of the vents on the two ends to help retain heat and humidity.

Jamie


----------



## JustLivingLife714 (Feb 15, 2019)

How high is the humidity in there?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

JustLivingLife714 said:


> How high is the humidity in there?



It's been cycling between low 80s to the middle 90s ... I covered most of the side vents before Darwin went inside, thinking it would allow for too much heat/humidity loss in my cold and dry house (winter in NH).

Jamie


----------



## JustLivingLife714 (Feb 15, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> It's been cycling between low 80s to the middle 90s ... I covered most of the side vents before Darwin went inside, thinking it would allow for too much heat/humidity loss in my cold and dry house (winter in NH).
> 
> Jamie



What did you cover the side vents with? Duct tape? Heat tape?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

JustLivingLife714 said:


> What did you cover the side vents with? Duct tape? Heat tape?



Duct tape ... I covered 9 of 10 on each end, thinking to leave one open to afford the enclosure a small degree of cross ventilation, but the glass on the front of the enclosure is far from airtight, so depending on how the cycling goes over time (I ordered a sensor for the inside that tracks/graphs temp and humidity over time) I might close the final two vents up.

The project for today is adding containered plantings to the enclosure ... Darwin seems to like exploring and snacking on plants in his environment.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2019)

I like it. When you said "Critter Condo" I worried you had bought one of those Zoo Med Tortoise Houses (an open-topped wood table). Very nice!!


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

First thing Darwin did once I returned him to the enclosure after the morning soak was to jog a quick lap of the perimeter, climbing amongst the leaves of the planted pothos long enough to nibble on a couple, despite having just had a huge breakfast.

J


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice. I ike it.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 20, 2019)

So far it's working nicely ... I think it'll work for Darwin for a year or two.

Jamie


----------



## jcrit (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice! The site says not to be used with heat emitter? 

I’m new to all of this. How will he stay warm at night without it?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 21, 2019)

jcrit said:


> Nice! The site says not to be used with heat emitter?
> 
> I’m new to all of this. How will he stay warm at night without it?



I use a reptile heating pad with a thermostat set in the low 80s ... there's a basking bulb in one end on a 12/12 timer that warms that end (and the whole enclosure to some degree) during the day hours).

I know some people aren't keen on this method, but it works for me and Darwin at establishing and maintaining a nice baseline warmth and heating/cooling cycle in the enclosure.

Jamie


----------



## GreenFire719 (Feb 22, 2019)

This looks like an awesome tank! I’ve been wanting to move Io (my eastern box) into a nicer, bigger tank than the 50 gallon tub she’s in now. I think I might just get one for her [emoji4]. What uvb bulb are you using in the tank?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm using this one:




I went with it, even though it might be a bit intense, because it's 24" above the floor and I figured I could always just reduce the hours per day if Darwin's eyes seem to get irritated.

Jamie


----------



## cdumitru78 (Aug 27, 2019)

How do you like your cage so far? Thinking of getting one for some hermann tortoises, so hard to find any info on these cages.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 27, 2019)

cdumitru78 said:


> How do you like your cage so far? Thinking of getting one for some hermann tortoises, so hard to find any info on these cages.



It's great.

I wish it was bigger, but it is what it is.

It holds temperature and humidity very nicely, after I sealed a number of the vents (and I put a sleeping pad on top for insulation).

At the price point, I strongly recommend it.

Jamie


----------



## cdumitru78 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you! I called them and of course the 48 inch version is on back order for a few weeks, I think i will wait for that one vs the 36 inch version. Are you happy with the lights as well? I am going to order the one with the T8 and Incandescent ceramic light fixture, it only holds 100w light fixture but that should be enough.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 27, 2019)

Yup, the lights work for me, but it's for a redfoot, so not huge needs.

J


----------



## originquilt (Aug 27, 2019)

@cdumitru78 - I am not sure what kind of source you plan to use for maintaining ambient temperature but you need to mindful about using CHE. The product description says its incandescent ceramic light fixture cannot hold CHE otherwise there could potentially be fire hazard. I called the company before placing order as I was already using CHE in my temporary plastic tube setup. What I ended up doing was (and company confirmed that worked) double taping heat resistance tapes on the ceiling before I screwed in the ceramic fixture. I tested it by feeling the top of the chamber after turning CHE on for hours and made sure no overheat problem before I moved my baby tortoise in. I have been using this chamber for about a month now and it works really well.


----------



## cdumitru78 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you @originquilt, that is good to know, I saw it on their website as well. I was planning to use a basking light and a regular 10w UVB light, that works with my current set up and they are housed inside where temps never drop below 67. Good to know that the chamber works for you so far, I am very tempted to order one. Do you have the 36 inch or the 48 inch version?


----------



## originquilt (Aug 27, 2019)

I have the 48" version. My prior setup was about 33" so I figured if I was upgrading I might as well go much bigger than the old one.


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

@jsheffield @originquilt Can either of you provide and update on this enclosure? Is it still everything you hoped it would be?


----------



## originquilt (Dec 3, 2019)

@method89 - yes I am happy with the enclosure. I did have to tape off majority of the vent on the side to keep the humidity up to the level that I desire but it's not hard for a not-so-handy person like myself at all. I expect my Tiddles to be able to have enough room for at least another couple years (currently 10 months old) so it's definitely worth the $$.


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

originquilt said:


> @method89 - yes I am happy with the enclosure. I did have to tape off majority of the vent on the side to keep the humidity up to the level that I desire but it's not hard for a not-so-handy person like myself at all. I expect my Tiddles to be able to have enough room for at least another couple years (currently 10 months old) so it's definitely worth the $$.


Thanks for the update


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, I'm still quite happy with the enclosure. It's a good hatchling/yearling enclosure that gave me and Darwin enough time to get ready for the next thing.

Jamie


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Yes, I'm still quite happy with the enclosure. It's a good hatchling/yearling enclosure that gave me and Darwin enough time to get ready for the next thing.
> 
> Jamie


Great, Thanks for the update.


----------



## cdumitru78 (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a very similar version, https://reptilekages.com/ same size, and I am happy with it so far. The only thing that I did was replace the plexiglass windows with regular glass, the plexiglass gets scratched up quite easily.


----------



## method89 (Dec 3, 2019)

cdumitru78 said:


> I have a very similar version, https://reptilekages.com/ same size, and I am happy with it so far. The only thing that I did was replace the plexiglass windows with regular glass, the plexiglass gets scratched up quite easily.


Thanks


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 3, 2019)

Not bad for a simple PVC cage. A better size than most of the Animal Plastics for the price, but not exactly plug-n-play either.


----------



## Nes999 (Dec 11, 2019)

On the page it says to put a liner in the tank. What did you use as a liner?


----------



## 2turtletom (May 16, 2020)

@jsheffield How is your cage holding up? I'm looking at my options for PVC cages for raising up Kinixys.


----------



## jsheffield (May 16, 2020)

It's holding up well, as is the 3x4 PVC tank I made from the 4x8 sheet of expanded PVC.

I'm a big fan of the expanded PVC, and will be building another this year.

Jamie


----------



## KBeam (May 19, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> It's great.
> 
> I wish it was bigger, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


I’ve seen people put more than one together with “tunnels” as their tortoise grows.


----------



## haydog_99 (May 19, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> A few days ago I ordered a DIY Cages Critter Condo for Darwin, my redfoot hatchling; it arrived today and I assembled it this afternoon.
> 
> I ordered it from the manufacturer's page on Ebay, and it was $297, shipped. I've seen the threads on making your own, but it seemed questionable as to whether that'd be either (or both) more expensive and less attractive in the end, so I went with a prefab that I could assemble.
> 
> ...


 I love mine but I did some modifications for my lighting


----------



## DanH44 (Jun 3, 2020)

I was thinking about getting this, could I install my 80 watt RHP in this?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 3, 2020)

DanH44 said:


> I was thinking about getting this, could I install my 80 watt RHP in this?


That would probably work. I use two 28 watt panels in a converted 75 gallon tank and that's enough to hold the temperature I set.


----------



## DanH44 (Jun 3, 2020)

I just wanted to make sure it is safe due to temperatures and the material the enclosure is made from


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 3, 2020)

DanH44 said:


> I just wanted to make sure it is safe due to temperatures and the material the enclosure is made from


Should be fine just use a thermostat. You can touch the panel with your hand for a few seconds and it won't burn you. It's only hot on one side. The side you mount to the enclosure does not get hot.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 3, 2020)

These look interesting, and I love the design. I just wish they made them big enough for adult animals bigger than a leopard gecko. They need a 60x36x36 for Ackies and other moderate-sized lizards.


----------



## turtlesailor (Jun 3, 2020)

This is super neat! Look perfect to house some small terrestrial turtles.


----------

